# How to turn off all email notifications



## indaswamp (Feb 28, 2018)

I have tried to find where it is located on the new forum, can't seem to locate it. I do not want any email notifications for any threads for any reason, how do I stop them? Globally once and for all? Do I really have to stop email notifications for every post I type????


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 1, 2018)

I think you can hover over your screen name in upper right. Your profile preference menu drops down. Select the "alert preferences". Lots of preferences to enable/disable. Believe this should help.


----------



## dr k (Mar 1, 2018)

Under watched forums below your list is a box that says "with selected."  Click the boxes next to your watched forums and click on "with selected" and select no email notifications.  Under preferences not alert preferences uncheck the second box " receive emails for replies" and make sure all other receive emails in that list is unchecked so no email notifications for watched threads.  Do this in alert preferences if you don't want alerts.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2018)

It was under preferences. Thanks for the help.


----------

